

Principles Of An Indie Game Bottom Feeder - ISeemToBeAVerb
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6698/principles_of_an_indie_game_bottom_.php

======
RobertKohr
He also has a great blog. If you are an indie game dev, you should read it.

